# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Các khu ẩm thực nổi tiếng Thái Lan

## minhluong

Du khách khi đến tham quan tại Thái Lan có thể tìm các món ăn hấp dẫn của Thái hay Tàu ở Bangkok khá dễ dàng. Nhiều người Thái thích ăn ngay trên phố, những khu phố “ẩm thực” nhộn nhịp người qua lại và đây chính là điều khiến du khách rất hào hứng. Các khu ăn uống này còn thể hiện nét văn hóa ẩm thực của người Thái. Sau đây là một số địa chỉ mà khách du lịch có thể tìm đến để thưởng thức các món ăn với giá cả phù hợp:
Yaowarat
Phố Tàu ở Bangkok là một địa điểm lý tưởng để bạn thưởng thức các món ăn nổi tiếng của người Trung Quốc cả trong các khách sạn đắt tiền đến các cửa hàng ăn uống bình dân. Tại đây có bán món mì ăn liền nóng sốt, những đồ hải sản tươi ngon, chất lượng. Vào bữa trưa còn có cả bánh bao lúc nào cũng nóng hổi thơm ngon và bạn có thể tha hồ lựa chọn các loại nhân tuyệt vời bên trong bánh .Đêm đến, khi ánh điện neon chiếu sáng toàn thành phố thì các của hàng hải sản ở đây cũng trở nên nhộn nhịp hơn. Món súp tổ yến bổ dưỡng thơm ngon cũng rất được mọi người ưa chuộng. Khao Tom, một cửa hàng cơm được mở suốt đêm chỉ để phục vụ những “chú cú đêm” – những người luôn thích một bữa ăn không quá no vào gần sáng.

Phahurat
Nếu như Yaowarat là phố Tàu thì Phahurat lại được coi như là phố Ấn, một xứ sở thu nhỏ của người Ấn Độ tại đây. Khu phố tấp nập này nổi tiếng bởi hang loạt những món ăn hấp dẫn, thơm ngon và còn gọi bằng cái tên ngộ nghĩnh là : “thế giới đồ ăn”. Ngoài ra, tại đây còn có bán đa dạng các loại cây cảnh trang trí khác nhau, các mẫu quần áo thời trang được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay… Tại khu phố tấp nập này bạn có thể thỏa thích thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản từ khắp mọi miền trên đất nước Ấn Độ, đặc biệt là hương vị tuyệt vời ở vùng phía Bắc của Ấn Độ. Ngoài ra tại đây cũng có các cửa hàng buôn bán lớn nhỏ khác nhau của người Punjab và người Pakistan.

Sukhumvit
Con đường này có rất nhiều các cửa hàng buôn bán thức ăn lúc nào cũng nhộn nhịp và tấp nập. Bắt đầu từ Soi 4 (Nana), nằm giữa các cửa hàng Trung Đông và Pakistan là những con hẻm nhỏ nhưng lúc nào cũng luôn dậy mùi thơm hấp dẫn của các loại thực phẩm được chế biến trông vô cùng thơm ngon, bắt mắt. Cách đó vài khu nhà là các quán ăn đông đúc thực khách ra vào của người Ấn Độ. Các nhà hàng của châu Âu như Ý, Pháp, Anh, Đức và Mexico cũng luôn tấp nập người, xuất hiện dọc hai bên đường. Thức ăn của người Mỹ cũng có tại đây nhưng chỉ trong các quán ăn nhanh hay ở trong các khách sạn.

Bang Lamphu
Hầu hết các khách dến Thái Lan đều biết đến đường Khao San, là nơi được biết đến với rất nhiều nhà khách sang trọng; và người ta cũng biết đến Bang Lamphu, một nơi lý tưởng để thực khách có thể thưởng thức các bữa tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến lung linh với nhiều món ngon nổi tiếng. Các nhà khách trên đường Khao San đều có cà phê ngoài trời và phục vụ cả những món ăn của Thái và Trung Quốc. Vừa nhâm nhi tách cà phê thơm lừng hay ly nước ép tươi mát, vừa thưởng thức thức ăn nóng sốt tại chỗ lạicòn  vừa được thỏa thích ngắm nhìn người xe qua lại nhộn nhịp, cảm giác không còn gì bằng.Ngoài ra còn có cả các món ăn khá lạ miệng nhưng vô cùng hấp dẫn của người Ấn Độ, người Do Thái và người Hồi giáo tại đây.

Silom
Đây là một trong những khu thương mại nhộn nhịp của Bangkok, có rất nhiều những gian hàng thực phẩm và cửa hàng ăn uống ngay đây. Các gian hàng hải sản mọc lên san sát dọc hai bên đường gần điểm giao Saladaeng và luôn hoạt động sôi nổi  từ tối tới tận khuya. Gần đường Convent là rất nhiều các nhà hàng của người Indonesia và người Ailen. Khu vực này năm trên đương Thaniya gần Phatphong.


Quảng Trường Siam (Siam Square)

Quảng trường Siam không chỉ là một trung tâm mua sắm mà còn là khu vực có rất nhiều các nhà hàng và quán ăn nhanh với đủ loại có mức giá từ trung bình đến cao cấp. Thức ăn giá rẻ của các quốc gia như Mỹ, châu Âu, Ý, Mexico và Trung Quốc cũng có thể dễ dàng bắt gặp tại Siam. Tại đây cũng còn hàng loạt các gian hàng bán các loại thức ăn vặt hấp dẫn như thịt băm viên, chuối rán và thịt nướng dọc hai lối đi.
Tất cả những địa điểm ăn uống nói trên đã góp phần tạo nên một Bangkok ngày cũng như đêm luôn là một thành phố sôi động và luôn thu hút thực khách đến từ mọi nơi bởi sự đa dạng, phong phú của ẩm thực nơi đây.



Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài viết. Nếu lần sau tái phạm sẽ xóa bài và ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------

